# Backwater Reptiles/Dictators?



## ERIC cotter (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been keeping an eye out for dictators (what hobbyist doesn't?), and saw that Backwater Reptiles is offering some babies. I looked in to them, and saw some mixed reviews. There were some very negative write-ups, but I also watched some unboxing vids where the buyer was impressed. My question to anyone familiar with them is how reliable are they? Emperors are often sold as dictators, but I'm ready to take the risk if these guys are trustworthy.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Heard that these are actually imperator specifically, as well as the fact that backwater is absolutely not a good place to buy from. Lots of bad reviews ime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 12, 2016)

They are not. I ordered 4 of the G. quadratus, (halloween crabs) died within 6 hours of unpacking, one of them dead on arrival. Asked for a refund, nothing.  Almost all the good reviews are flukes/the owner himself making fake reviews (and he also goes and bashes other people)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NJarachnidFan (Jul 13, 2016)

I recently ordered a pair of P dictator from Exotic Pets Las Vegas. I heard so many bad reviews of Backwater I always avoid them even if they are the only ones to have what I want. My understanding is they are a drop shipping website and don't actually have most of the animals themselves.


----------



## TheSpeedy (Jul 13, 2016)

Backwater Reptiles is not legit. From everything I have read, they are selling "Red Claw Emperors" which are NOT Pandinus as Pandinus Imperator.  I did quite a bit of research on this before I bought my dictator through LLL Reptiles.  If I had the option, I would have gone with Ken the Bug Guy because they seem to have the best reputation for online sales. My deal with LLL went really well and I have a gravid dictator to take care of now.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 13, 2016)

ERIC cotter said:


> My question to anyone familiar with them is how reliable are they?


Not reliable at all. Take your money to Kelly Swift if you want reliable, HONEST, service, healthy animals etc.

The thing that is consistent about Slackwater is they are inconsistent and many times flat out wrong in species identification, been that way for YEARS, so if one is wrong that often, it's not by mistake anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## stingray (Jul 13, 2016)

You can check out the board of inquiry at fauna. Search BACKWATER and read ALL you want about them. Its not good. As far as the videos go I would not be surprised if the videos are of backwaters friends and family posting them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stingray (Jul 13, 2016)

Ken the bug guy posted a pic of C.B. dictator scorplings for $30 each.


----------



## ERIC cotter (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone, this site made me nervous to begin with and I haven't made the order, I'll probably check out Ken the Bug Guy, I've made a number of orders with him before.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## kuanbob (Nov 22, 2016)

DO NOT BUY FROM http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/
I ordered $65 of gecko and they miss the delivery date.
The package ends up get sending back to them and they refuse to give me even partial refund.
DO NOT BUY. BOYCOTT. VERY BAD. www.backwaterreptiles.com

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 22, 2016)

According to what I've read so far, those guys are indeed 'of best', ah ah

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Nov 22, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Not reliable at all. Take your money to Kelly Swift if you want reliable, HONEST, service, healthy animals etc.
> 
> The thing that is consistent about Slackwater is they are inconsistent and many times flat out wrong in species identification, been that way for YEARS, so if one is wrong that often, it's not by mistake anymore.


I just received a shipment from Kelly today, as always the animals were in first class condition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pipa (Nov 24, 2016)

Rumor has it,  P. dictator has been coming in the USA so often now that Petco supplies them...


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pipa said:


> Rumor has it,  P. dictator has been coming in the USA so often now that Petco supplies them...


500 P. dictator came into the country this year as allowed by cites from what I understand so they can be found although I doubt It will last, I have also noted the species tends to be smaller than P. imperator (Although I have one massive female I got from Ken) and is much more defensive and quick to pinch and even stridulate a little.


----------



## Pipa (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes they were a lot of fun when I had them ... keep you on your toes for sure!  haha


----------



## Hootie (Nov 28, 2016)

Who is Kelly Swift?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> 500 P. dictator came into the country this year as allowed by cites from what I understand so they can be found although I doubt It will last, I have also noted the species tends to be smaller than P. imperator (Although I have one massive female I got from Ken) and is much more defensive and quick to pinch and even stridulate a little.


I've noticed it here too, the size range of dictator.  I have a couple that are at least 6 inches and a couple I was sure were immature at about 3 inches but then saw the tiny one mate with a huge female, it was kind of funny looking.


----------



## Pipa (Nov 28, 2016)

pictures ... or it didn't happen


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 28, 2016)

Haha, OK I'll dig it up, I did take a pic.

photobucket is giving me problems but I worked around it.






It may be that males tend to be small, don't know enough about them yet.


----------



## Python (Nov 29, 2016)

Hootie said:


> Who is Kelly Swift?


 Kelly swift at http://www.swiftinverts.com/ .Top notch guy, I've dealt with him for quite a few years and never had any complaints, nor have I ever heard of any. 

There are just too many reputable dealers out there. There is no reason to consider these people (Backwater) a viable option and I can't imagine how they are still getting business with all the negative reviews that are available for a few minutes worth of Googling. Clearly they have a customer base still or they would have given up long ago. It's sad when people support these dealers because not only does it keep them in business, it does so with money that could support the honest, reliable dealers.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 14, 2017)

I will avoid Backwater for sure. Horrible that they are still in business will all these negative incidents.


----------



## Crom (Aug 4, 2018)

LLLReptile does not have true Pandinus dictator. Pretty much every wholesaler or retailer offering dictator is actually selling imperator.


----------



## Kia4evr (Aug 29, 2018)

interesting.  I have just ordered my baby emperor from them, my first died in 24 hours and they quickly replaced it.  They initially told me a 10 gallon was suitable for a baby but now this one will not eat and I am downsizing it to a 2.5 gallon to see if it helps.  Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Kia4evr said:


> interesting.  I have just ordered my baby emperor from them, my first died in 24 hours and they quickly replaced it.  They initially told me a 10 gallon was suitable for a baby but now this one will not eat and I am downsizing it to a 2.5 gallon to see if it helps.  Good to know.  Thanks


In all honesty, ordering from them was an awful decision. Why order from such a shady poorly, reviewed company who is infamous for screwing people over? There are plenty of nice people with the same animals who will actually send you a healthy specimen. I’ll bet you had to pay shipping again too. That’s how they get people..


----------



## Kia4evr (Aug 29, 2018)

And that is your opinion. We learn from experiences, good or bad.  No need to chastise.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Kia4evr said:


> And that is your opinion. We learn from experiences, good or bad.  No need to chastise.


You’re right that we learn from experiences, however, what about the experices of others? It’s more than just my opinion that backwaterreptiles is sleazy and bad at what they do. They were even banned from this site for making fake reviews if I remember correctly. You misinterpret my point. I am not trying to chastise, but more offer advice and a warning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kia4evr (Aug 29, 2018)

See I did not know of any that. I have had no knowledge of what you spoke of and know now to avoid them in the future. I thank you for that


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Kia4evr said:


> See I did not know of any that. I have had no knowledge of what you spoke of and know now to avoid them in the future. I thank you for that


Ah, I see. I saw that you have been around for a while, so I figured you would’ve known. I hope your replacement is healthy. Did they make you pay shipping again?


----------



## Kia4evr (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes at a lower cost


----------



## SonsofArachne (Aug 30, 2018)

TheSpeedy said:


> Backwater Reptiles is not legit. From everything I have read, they are selling "Red Claw Emperors" which are NOT Pandinus as Pandinus Imperator.  I did quite a bit of research on this before I bought my dictator through LLL Reptiles.  If I had the option, I would have gone with Ken the Bug Guy because they seem to have the best reputation for online sales. My deal with LLL went really well and I have a gravid dictator to take care of now.


I've seen a lot of bad reviews for LLL Reptiles too, but if you got a healthy dictator I guess it doesn't matter. Before I order from anybody new I always check reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 30, 2018)

Backwater reptiles is even known here in Europe for being a sleezy business. And they don't even ship to Europe .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 30, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Backwater reptiles is even known here in Europe for being a sleezy business.


I'm glad to see that one of my historical statements about Backwater Reptiles is used by you, lovely 

Anyway I personally think that they are the best, if analyzed under a different context: it's hard as heck to mantain 24/7 X 365 a so higher rate of crap while continuing to make fresh FED printed $, ain't easy, I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the league of shadows (Sep 7, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Not reliable at all. Take your money to Kelly Swift if you want reliable, HONEST, service, healthy animals etc.
> 
> The thing that is consistent about Slackwater is they are inconsistent and many times flat out wrong in species identification, been that way for YEARS, so if one is wrong that often, it's not by mistake anymore.


"Slackwater"good one lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crom (Oct 10, 2018)

LLLReptile does not sell true Pandinus dictator.


----------



## Crom (Oct 10, 2018)

Whoops, posted that twice. Lol. Also, Petco does NOT sell dictators. If you think you bought a dictator from a pet store/online retailer, chances are you didnt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

